

Food prices to rise by up to 40% over next decade - cwan
http://www.guardian.co.uk/business/2010/jun/15/food-prices-rise-un-report

======
mrb
ALL PRICES are going to rise by up to 40% over the next decade. 40% over 10
years is just 3.4% per year. This is called inflation. Duh!

